# Novice Strongman contest in NC, Sept 25, 2010



## Tamaon (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the perfect strongman contest for beginners. The Strongest Man at the Y will be held Sept 25, 2010 at the Salisbury, NC YMCA. Events:

-bus pull
-Atlas stones (180lb, 235, 250)- stone tacky allowed 
-tire flip (550lb tire)
-farmer's walk (about 120lb per hand)
-Fingal Fingers

Weight classes:

under 175
176-210
211-250
251 & up

Entry fee is $25. I've done this contest before, it's well run and a good time. All the events are light, so may not be much fun for you experienced guys, this is more of a intro to strongman event. For more info contact Kenny Seagle at (704) 636 0111 ext 223. PM me if you'd like Kenny's email. 

Salisbury, NC YMCA                  
828 Jake Alexander Blvd West 
Salisbury, NC 28144


I was not able to post a link to last year's media coverage because I don't have enough posts yet, but if you Google 

"Participants cheer each other on at Strongest Man at the Y event"

with the quotes, you can find the Salisbury Post article.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 1, 2010)

Gaz would be all over the farmers walks.


----------



## unclem (Aug 2, 2010)

except for the farmers walk thats not that light of weight.


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> except for the farmers walk thats not that light of weight.



Everything in this contest is doable for a guy who trains the basic lifts regularly. Take the tire for example, if you can DL 225lb then this tire is flippable.


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 3, 2010)

I have some KBs and clubbells I could bring to the contest if anyone wants to play with them.


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Bowman, maker of Tommy Tack strongman tacky will be there and he's supplying his tacky free for everyone to use on the stone event. He'll also have Tommy Tack tacky for sale, $9.95 for the 4oz jar, and $29.95 for the 16oz tub, by far the best deal anywhere on strongman tacky.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice. I suspect that with these timed challenges and with those weights that a well trained lean 210lb guy could smoke the overall results. 

It reminds me of Toughman. 

Sounds like a fantastic way to earn money for charities. I hope that that's what it is for and would love to see it as a trend. 

:  )

BTW Replace "Novice" with "Amateur" IMHO


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Id give a good showing in the walks but absolutely suck at stones. Can't get it right yet.

Love this sort of stuff, looks like a great comp!


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Very nice. I suspect that with these timed challenges and with those weights that a well trained lean 210lb guy could smoke the overall results.
> 
> It reminds me of Toughman.
> 
> ...



Yes, a lean fast guy could beat the huge guys in this contest. The money left over after expenses is donated to charity by the YMCA.


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 7, 2010)

Aug 23, 2010 around 5pm I will be helping Kenny promote the contest at the University YMCA in Charlotte, NC. Implements will be there for ANYONE to come try out, this practice session is to increase interest among potential competitors. I'll bring some stone tacky so guys can have at the Atlas stones. 

University City Branch YMCA        
8100 Mallard Creek Road
Charlotte, NC 28262-2238
(704) 716-6700


----------



## mikhails (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Very nice. I suspect that with these timed challenges and with those weights that a well trained lean 210lb guy could smoke the overall results.
> 
> It reminds me of Toughman.
> 
> ...



I guess I should have called it "beginner", too bad it won't let me go back and edit the title. I'll do this next time.


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

i wish it wasnt that far. but will it be again next year?


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> i wish it wasnt that far. but will it be again next year?



Yes, next one is planned for March, 2011.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 15, 2010)

that would be so much fun to see in person..I love the strong man competitions


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 19, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> that would be so much fun to see in person..I love the strong man competitions



Come on out and watch!


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 25, 2010)

There will be 4 open practice days before the contest- Sept 15, 16, 21, & 23. All will be at the Salisbury Y and will be in the late afternoon.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

iam going for it next yr. not going to train as iam strong enough for the things that are in the competion. but ill stay in a motel. i can get the stones no problem as my back and other secondary muscles will shine. give me the info for next season as ill hit that before the ny state championships. thnx brother. if i need to send in a appl. let me know if its to early yet. much appreciated. ill see if jugger wants to go with me.


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> iam going for it next yr. not going to train as iam strong enough for the things that are in the competion. but ill stay in a motel. i can get the stones no problem as my back and other secondary muscles will shine. give me the info for next season as ill hit that before the ny state championships. thnx brother. if i need to send in a appl. let me know if its to early yet. much appreciated. ill see if jugger wants to go with me.



I tried sending you a PM, but I don't have enough post to do that. The next contest will be in March, 2011. I'll post the date here when I have it, probably around Dec or Jan. I hope you can make it!


----------



## Tamaon (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone else considering?


----------



## Tamaon (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Gaz would be all over the farmers walks.



This is a fun event!


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

i wish i lived closer it sounds like fun


----------



## Tamaon (Sep 8, 2010)

The first open practice days will be Sept 15 & 16- Wen and Th- next week. Hope some of you can make it!


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

me and flathead will be there with our wifes if everything goes as planed. looking forward to it. i talked to flat about it.


----------



## unclem (Sep 9, 2010)

next yr if nothing happens three are entering kirkb, flat, me. with our wifes and kirks child i think.


----------



## Tamaon (Sep 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> me and flathead will be there with our wifes if everything goes as planed. looking forward to it. i talked to flat about it.



Great, glad you guys are competing!


----------



## Tamaon (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow for practice. I'll be the guy in the Vibram Five Fingers!


----------



## Tamaon (Sep 29, 2010)

It was a great contest! Everyone had fun. Check out the Strongest Man at the Y on Facebook, and please suggest it to your friends...I can't post links yet.


----------

